# الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة باكر)



## professor_atif (12 أكتوبر 2006)

هلم نسجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565346/7d1a6ff3/000_a__.html
بولس باكر
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565345/e4133e49/000_b__.html
طوبى للرجل
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565349/eda57262/001__.html
*لماذا ارتجت الأمم*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565348/9aa242f4/002___.html
*يا رب لماذا كثر*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565347/a1d5f65/003____.html
 *إذ دعوت استجبت لى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565420/c76c7bc5/004____.html
 *أنصت يا رب لكلماتى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565419/959d90a2/005____.html
 *يا رب لا تبكتنى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565418/e29aa034/006____.html
*أيها الرب ربنا*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565417/7225bda5/008___.html
*بدء صلاة باكر*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565344/93140edf/00___.html
* إلى متى يا رب تنسانى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565415/9c2bdc89/012_____.html
*يا رب من يسكن*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565414/eb2cec1f/014____.html
*احفظنى يا رب*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565413/754879bc/015___.html
*السموات تحدث بمجد الله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565412/24f492a/018____.html
* إليك يا رب رفعت نفسى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565411/9b461890/024_____.html
* الرب نورى و خلاصى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565410/ec412806/026____.html
*يا الله إلهى إليك أبكر*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565409/8c86a1e3/062_____.html
*ليتراءف الله علينا*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565550/89ef8735/066___.html
*اللهم التفت إلى معونتى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565549/e9280ed0/069____.html
* تأمل عن صلاة باكر*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565350/8d62fb87/0____.html
*سبحوا الرب أيها الفتيان*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565548/9e2f3e46/112____.html
*يا رب استمع صلاتى*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565547/e9023d7/142____.html
*بداية الصلوات*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565319/90d28627/_1__.html
* مزمور50*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565303/691c5e78/_3_50.html
* الإنجيل*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565546/79971341/a1_.html
*القطع*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565545/e09e42fb/a2_.html
*فلنسبح*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565544/9799726d/a3_.html
*قدوس الله*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565543/9fde7ce/b1__.html
*السلام لك*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565542/7efad758/b2__.html
*نعظمك*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565588/329a714a/b4_.html
*بالحقيقة*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565587/a2256cdb/b5_.html
*كيريليسون*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565586/d5225c4d/b6_41.html
*قدوس قدوس*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565585/4c2b0df7/b7__.html
*ختام كل ساعة*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565584/3b2c3d61/c2___.html
* تحليل باكر*
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565583/a548a8c2/c__.html
*الشكر* 
http://www.4shared.com/file/3565582/d24f9854/__online.html​


----------



## رانا (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة باكر)*

انا ما افتح مزمور او قطعه تيجى حاجات غريبه هو فين المزامير والصلاه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الأجبية المسموعة (صلاة باكر)*

The file link that you requested is not valid

الملفات عاوزة تترفع تانى


----------



## مريم بنت الرب (31 يناير 2012)

نفسى فى صلاة باكر مجمعة فى فديو واحد مش على كذا جزء وشكرا لتعبكم


----------



## tamav maria (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا يابروفيسور عاطف
صلوات الاجبيه من اجمل الصلوات
بس ياريت ترفعها تاني لو سمحت


----------

